# Crown Royal 7300e reviews?  Personal experiences?



## Mr4btTahoe (Feb 19, 2021)

Hey guys...

So my wife and I are strongly considering stepping up to a CR 7300E outdoor boiler/gasifier for heating our home, shop, and domestic hot water.  We were looking at both the 7300e and the CB 560 Titanium.

For the price, the 7300e seems to have higher heat output, more water storage, and a similar overall design.

Anyone here with personal experience with this unit?  Anything to be aware of or look out for?  Any common issues?

We'll be coming from an '80s model wood stove as primary heat.  It eats a LOT of wood.  Based on what I'm seeing, I wont be consuming much more wood than I already do.  (A heaping wheelbarrow per day).  Think my consumption will be similar?

Those with OWBs..   what do you fill the boiler with?  Our tap water sucks.  Would distilled be OK?

Thanks for the input.  I'm a boiler newb.


----------



## andym (Feb 19, 2021)

Mr4btTahoe said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> So my wife and I are strongly considering stepping up to a CR 7300E outdoor boiler/gasifier for heating our home, shop, and domestic hot water.  We were looking at both the 7300e and the CB 560 Titanium.
> 
> ...


I have no experience with either one, but did research them a little at one point. Two things I would compare: combustion fan, is it forced draft or induced? That makes some difference on smoke spillage when loading. Also: which is easiest to clean?


----------



## E Yoder (Feb 20, 2021)

CB is forced draft, manual scraping on heat exchanger, mild steel water jacket, stainless firebox. Does have monitoring from your phone. 
Crown is all 409 stainless, induced draft, spiral turbulators to scrape ash with external handle. Basic control (no wifi). 

Dealer support would be a major factor in any decision.


----------



## sloeffle (Feb 21, 2021)

If I was to buy a OWB, Heatmaster and Crown Royal would be at the top of my list. I'd pass on CB or Woodmaster since they are essentially the same boiler. There are some good OWB groups on Facebook and there are many horror stories about CB boilers.


----------



## Case1030 (Feb 21, 2021)

Yeah I agree with @sloeffle and would pass on Central Boiler. There cleaning is time consuming and if not done often enough your efficiency really takes a hit.

Also I recently found out this whole "Titanium" deal is a marketing gimmick... kinda says alot about a company. I won't need to go into much deal but to keep it simple add 1% gold and 99% Iron to a pile and label everything as gold enhanced.


----------



## Billyboy (Apr 23, 2021)

I just finished my first heating season with the 7300e CR and I loved it. I heated a detached  2 car garage with a bonus room above and my 2000 sq foot house and only used about 5 1/2 cords of well seasoned hardwood. I kept the garage at 75 degrees and the house at 77 . Cleaning it took about 20 minutes every 4 weeks.
I only kept the garage that warm to see how it would perform the first year.


----------

